# Falla en pantalla tv cyberlux



## djneutron (Nov 9, 2012)

hola a todos tengo un tv cyberlux tcms-2186 y tiene la siguiente falla la pantalla se torna vinotinto la imagen esta bien pero resalta el color vinotinto tanto en la imagen como en el menu alguien tien la respuesta? gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 9, 2012)

si es CRT, verifica las soldaduras, cuidado con el alto voltaje.
Si la falla persiste (permanente desde que enciendes el TV), podrias entar en el modo de servicio y ver si puedes racalibrar.
http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/1002422.html


----------



## juan47 (Nov 9, 2012)

No se muy bien cual es el color vinotinto 
Es en toda la pantalla o solo en un lado?
Parece que sea la PTC o que tengas algun altavoz o iman cerca del televisor
Puedes poner fotos?

Un saludo


----------



## djneutron (Nov 10, 2012)

bueno falla de la siguiente forma se torna el tinte pero no es eso porque incluso el menu el volumen la numeracion se torna de ese color es crt pero lo que presumo es que al calentar presenta la falla pero no se que componente controla el tinte de pantalla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2012)

verificaste el desmagnetizador?el PTC ,,,,resolda la etapa del amplificador de video,,,
eso se calibra desde el modo servicio del tv


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 12, 2012)

Recuerda el link del modo de servicio esta en el segundo mensaje


----------

